# Stihl FS 91r



## walhondingnashua (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyone own a stihl fs91 weedeater? The wife told me to go get a new trimmer after she saw me throw the old one in the woods (usually happens this time of year with it. Can’t complain really. It’s was a good old echo but 25 years + on it was pretty good. Can’t get parts for it).  Anyway, I have a lighter stihl I trim when I mow with but I need one I can cut brush with, clean trails, and get to wood trees with. Dealer has the 91 on sale and the specs seem like it will do what I want. Any opinions?


----------



## zrock (Apr 8, 2018)

A little under powered for brush cutting and the handles on it will have you hiding your toe's. You want something with a handle you use 2 hands with for control and a harness to hold the saw up. I have a couple of the FS 360 and they are a great machine they come with the wead eater spool and if i remember correctly i had to by the brush blade. I got the upgraded harness for mine as well


----------



## Allagash350 (Apr 8, 2018)

The 91 r would not be my choice for brush cutting. 
The fs90 or 110 have similar specs but have more torque. 
The 91 is nice for those that want a classic 2 stroke whereas the others with the 4 mix are a combo kind of of 2 and 4 stroke. 

It sounds like occasional use for you though, so if they price is right I’d get it. I have a 130 and that thing is insane what it will take down


----------



## walhondingnashua (Apr 8, 2018)

The dealer did tell me it was the new 4mix system. I will mostly be using thumb size and smaller saplings, geeen ivy, and multiflora rose. There won’t be any real heavy grass trimming. Just around the house after mowing.  
What about the fs 111? It’s about $60 more but is that worth it?


----------



## jotul8e2 (Apr 8, 2018)

zrock said:


> A little under powered for brush cutting and the handles on it will have you hiding your toe's. You want something with a handle you use 2 hands with for control and a harness to hold the saw up.



Per the website, the FS91 is a bike handle unit with harness.

FS91 vs. FS111

More power is more power and $60 is way cheaper than having to buy a new one.  For even part time use I'd want at least the capacity of the FS111 for cutting saplings.


----------



## zrock (Apr 8, 2018)

The fs91r is not a handle bar unit. 

Even trimming thumb size with the handle on the r it can kick and come around pretty quick. Iv had mine kick right out of my hands 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## jotul8e2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Product headings from the Stihl website:

*FS 91*
*A professional bike-handle trimmer with simplified starting, improved air filtration and 30% longer run time than the FS 90.*

*




*



*FS 91 R*
*A professional trimmer packed with features for simplified and convenient trimming.*
*



*

zrock is quite correct about the desirability of the bike handles and harness when using brush cutting blades.  My own experience is that the harness makes it impossible to get your feet into the blade.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Apr 9, 2018)

I actually have very little open ground on my property.  Most of my cutting is and will be done on 30 degree grades or more.  I've used the bike handles many times clearing fence lines and other things on the farm.  Just my experience, they are superior in the open and working in large areas, but when I took it in the woods or working up banks and hills, they were inconvenient.  Anyone else have a similar experience?  I unfortunately know I am taking a risk with a blade on a D handle machine (the dealer said they would not sell me a blade on the same day, but once I left, I was on my own lol).  I have read other mixed reviews about using the 91r for brush cutting, some say it works great for them, other say not enough power.  Both the 91r and 111 will be a power upgrade from the echo srm-2500 I've been using.  Guess it will come down to whatever my gut tells me.  Thanks for advice everyone!


----------



## zrock (Apr 9, 2018)

i clear trail in hilly and dense bush. I find the best way is to face down hill or stand side hill and i have no issues. Sometimes i will shorten up the harness or change the handle position. I have never really had a issue in hilly and bush but i have been doing it for years. Even my weed eater is handle bar for work and i hate using any other style.. Also if you get a good dealer they will give or sell you at a discounted price a nice harness that goes over both shoulders and when you adjust properly makes the machine almost weightless and you can work all day without getting tired..


----------



## walhondingnashua (Apr 9, 2018)

Good point zrock. I’m sure what we are used to is what matters. I am gong to try and get the “pot sweetened” for a better harness and some stihl HP fuel mix.


----------



## zrock (Apr 9, 2018)

Purchase the 6pk of oil mix. You will get a extra 2 year warranty for cheap and u need the oil anyway. I did that for 2 brush saws, chain saw, and leaf blower. I think it was around $15 for the oil I needed anyway... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

